# Παίρνω των ομματίων



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα αυτή την φράση, αλλά γιατί έχουμε την γενική πτώση ;


----------



## Perseas

δεν γνωρίζω την ιστορία αυτής της φράσης. ωστόσο, πράγματι, το ρήμα "παίρνω" συντάσσεται με αιτιατική. 
το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι μήπως αρχικά υπήρχε στη φράση και μία αιτιατική, η οποία στη συνέχεια απαλείφθηκε.

(ο τύπος "ομματιών" είναι γενική πληθυντικού του ουσιαστικού "ομμάτιον", υποκοριστικού του ουσιαστικού "όμμα", που συναντάται ήδη στον  όμηρο. από αυτό προήλθε το "μάτι").

Ps. υπάρχει πάντως και η φράση "παίρνω τα μάτια μου" που έχει την ίδια σημασία.

(δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν εμφανίζονται τα κεφαλαία. έσβησα την απάντηση και την ξανάγραψα, αλλά φαίνεται ότι κάτι έχει "κολλήσει")


----------



## klitosp

Μηπως η αρχικη φραση ηταν :  " παίρνω τον ὀμμάτιον μου και... φευγω"   δηλαδη  " παίρνω το μάτι μου και... φευγω"  ;;

( δηλ: αιτιατικη ενικου , και απλως αλλαξε ο τονισμος. Γιατι ουτε το "ομματιών" ειναι σωστο , αλλά "ομματίων" !  )


http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/ὀμμάτιον


----------



## Perseas

klitosp said:


> Μηπως η αρχικη φραση ηταν :  " παίρνω τον ὀμμάτιον μου και... φευγω"   δηλαδη  " παίρνω το μάτι μου και... φευγω"  ;;
> 
> ( δηλ: αιτιατικη ενικου , και απλως αλλαξε ο τονισμος. Γιατι ουτε το "ομματιών" ειναι σωστο , αλλά "ομματίων" !  )
> 
> 
> http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/ὀμμάτιον


Νομίζω ότι το "ομματιών" τονίζεται στη λήγουσα κατ' αναλογία με τη γενική "ματιών". Επίσης, είναι ουδέτερο: "τό ομμάτιον".


----------



## klitosp

Εγω μια ερωτηση εκανα χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος !!!


1) Η σωστη γενικη πλυθ.  ειναι  "των ομματίων". Τωρα αν αυτο στην απλη  καθομιλουμενη γινεται "των ομματιών", ειναι αλλη ιστορια...!

Ειναι κατι σαν το  " ποσο χρονών εισαι;  Ειμαι 200 χρονών ... (χαχα)  "  που ειναι λαθος αλλα το λεμε !!!  
Το σωστο ειναι " πόσων χρόνων είσαι;  Ειμαι 200 χρόνων "   (οι χρόνοι , των χρόνων ,... )


2) Αλλα συγγνωμη,  εκ παραδρομης εγραψα   " παίρνω τον ὀμμάτιον μου..."  αντι για  " παίρνω το  ὀμμάτιόν μου..." ,

το οποιο λογω του διπλού τονισμου εξ' αιτιας του "μου" , καθως και ενος τυχον (ν) στο "το" για λογους ευφωνιας, εγινε:

" παίρνω το(ν)   ὀμμάτιόν μου..."  και απλα ο κοσμος νομιζει πως ειναι :  " παίρνω των ομματιών μου..."


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ ! Νομίζω πως "παίρνω τον ομμάτιον" δεν μπόρουσε να υπάρξει αφού αυτό το ουσιαστικό είναι ουδετερό, αλλά μηπως το "ν" ήρθε γιατί έχουμε δύο "ο" · το-ομματιον. Και μετά, αυτό το "ν", ο κόσμος το αισθάνθηκε σαν γενική πληθυντικού ;


----------



## klitosp

Μα αυτο ακριβως  λεω κι εγω !!!


----------



## Perseas

Εμένα μου φαίνεται πιθανότερο το "ομματίων" να έγινε "ομματιών" κατ' αναλογία προς το "ματιών", όπως έγραψα και στην απάντηση #4.

Τώρα, πώς δικαιολογείται η γενική ύστερα από το "παίρνω"; Ίσως υπάρχει ελλειπτικός λόγος: παίρνω των ομματιών μου και φεύγω --> παίρνω κάτι από τα μάτια μου = στρέφω αλλού το βλέμμα μου και φεύγω.


----------



## klitosp

Μια αλλη σκεψη που εκανα ειναι να προερχεται απο το "παιρνω το ιμάτιόν μου και φευγω" αλλα μου φαινεται καπως τραβηγμενο.

Βεβαια οπως βλεπω το "παιρνω" προερχεται απο το αρχαιο "επαιρω" (επι + αιρω ) οπου εκει το "αιρω" συντασεται με γενικη !

http://www.stougiannidis.gr/hypoglossal/11.htm

http://www.lsj.gr/index.php/Επαίρω

Αρα μηπως η φραση εχει το νοημα σηκωνω τα μάτια μου / το βλέμα μου , και φευγω ;;; 

Δηλ. κατι σαν "αιρω των ομματιων μου" ?


Γιατι αλλιώς δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω αυτην την φραση...

Εσεις τι γνωμη εχετε;


----------



## Perseas

Μόλις βρήκα κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον γι' αυτή τη φράση στο google: 
http://www.stougiannidis.gr/AENAON/AS10/as10_60.pdf 
Αντιγράφω ένα απόσπασμα από το κείμενο:


_Σήμερα με την φράση αυτή εννοούμε:_
_Αναχώρησε,  έφυγε, αποχώρησε. _
_Πχ. Δεν λέμε πήρε των ομματιων του για να κάνει μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές, το λέμε όταν κάποιος φεύγει γιατί απογοητεύτηκε, απελπίστηκε ή και ονειδίστηκε, ρεζιλεύτηκε.
............................
__Και το αρχαίο επαίρω  και το σύγχρονο παίρνω συντάσσεται με αιτιατική. επαίρω τι, παίρνω κάτι (πβλ. δρόμο παίρνει, δρόμο αφήνει,   πάρε τα τσαμασύρια σου, πάρε τα ρέστα, και την ταυτολογία "θα σε πάρει και θα σε σηκώσει" κλπ.)
__Τι σημαίνει αυτό τό «πήρε» ;  
_
_Μήπως ήταν επήρε τα μάτια του από το καθεαυτό «επαίρω», δηλαδή σήκωσε μάτια του στον ουρανό σε ένδειξη παράκλησης ή απελπισίας, προσευχήθηκε πριν ξεκινήσει.  Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες . Παράδειγμα ο Ιησούς των ευαγγελίων: _
................................

_Λουκάς, 6:20  
_
_καί αὐτός *ἐπάρας τούς ὀφθαλμούς* αὑτοῦ εἰς τούς μαθητάς αὑτοῦ ἔλεγεν μακαριοῖ οἱ πτωχοί ὅτι ὑμετέρᾳ ἐστιν ἡ βασιλείᾳ του θεοῦ _


.........................

_Ο οποίος Ιησούς επαίρει "τους οφθαλμούς", δεν επαίρει "των ὀφθαλμῶν".
_
_Όμως η γενική παραξενεύει:  "των ομματιών του" . Τι πράγμα των ομματιών του;  Για να λεχθεί αυτό πρέπει να παραλείπεται κάτι που ανήκει στα μάτια. Δηλαδή πηρε [το αυτό το κάτι] των ματιών του και έφυγε.

_
_Η δική μου ερμηνεία 
_
_Μπορεί να είναι και κατάλοιπο της ποινής της τύφλωσης των Βυζαντινών χρόνων, ή δηλαδή πήρε [το όνειδος] των ομματιών του 
_
_ἤ (το πιθανότερο) σήκωσε το κάλυμμα (τό πανί, το τυφλοπάνι) των οφθαλμών του.
_
_Κατά την Βυζαντινή διαπόμπευση τα μάτια του διαπομπευόμενου κλεινόντουσαν (εκτός αν τα είχαν ήδη βγάλει όπως συνήθιζαν). Μάλλον του έδεναν τα μάτια με το τυφλοπάνι. Η σκοπιμότητα ήταν να αποτρέψουν τον κατάδικο να καταγγέλλει κάποιους από το πλήθος ως συνενόχους του.
__Αν δεν προβλέπονταν  άλλη ποινή εγκατέλειπαν τον διαπομπευμένο  κατά γης βρώμικο,μουντζωμένο , λασπωμένο και  με το τυφλοπάνι στα μάτια. Τότε αυτός  έπαιρνε (σήκωνε) το τυφλοπάνι  των ομματιών του και έπαιρνε δρόμο, τον δρόμο της αυτοεξορίας.
_


..................................
_
__Βιβλιογραφία 
_
_Βλ. Α. Στουγιαννιδη - ΑΕΝΑΟΝ - Διαπόμπευση - αποτύφλωση_


----------



## klitosp

Μπραβο , πολυ ενδιαφερον !!!


----------

